# Non jalapeno ABT ?



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

I am going to to probably do some ABT's this weekend but there will be some folks and kids that won't do the jalapeno's.  Has anyone  quartered up other types of peppers such as bells?


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

what about those little ones...about the size of Jalaps....that come in a package...they are yellow and orange.  don't know the name of them...but they are milder.  I like them....don't care for the heat from jalaps.

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> what about those little ones...about the size of Jalaps....that come in a package...they are yellow and orange.  don't know the name of them...but they are milder.  I like them....don't care for the heat from jalaps.
> 
> Kat


Oh, banana peppers?   That might just work


----------



## seenred (May 24, 2013)

Banana peppers would be good...Mrs. Red also likes small bell peppers for ABTs. 

Red


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

yummy-snacking-pepper_1.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 24, 2013






they look like this and Bonnie Plants CO calls them Yummy Snacking Peppers....no heat.

Kat


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, what Kat said.
Around here they're red, yellow and orange.













peppers.jpg



__ diggingdogfarm
__ May 24, 2013







~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

Martin....that's the ones I was talking about!  Thanks!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Kat and Martin!...i'll try to find some of those, if not something similar.


----------



## arnie (May 24, 2013)

FWIsmoker  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   it is against the law to make ABTs with anything other than a jalapeño. If you use anything else it’s a Shirley Temple 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OK, ok! So I made that up       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used to make ABTs by cutting the tops off and scooping out the innards with a baby spoon, but I would have too many “surprises” in a batch

I started splitting them lengthwise and cleaning them out with a teaspoon and have yet to have any “surprises” in a batch

Even people who do not like hot stuff seem to like my ABTs this way

Cleaning them out this way allows the flavor of the jalapeño to come out without the heat

Try it. You'll like it!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 24, 2013)

I've done the mini bells and Poblanos, Anaheims, Pasillas and even Pepperoncinis. The Poblanos, Anaheims and Pasillas do have some heat but not as much as Jalapenos. Pepperoncinis are similar to bell peppers. I also make stuffed mushrooms, with the same filling in the peppers, if I have any on hand; add a piece of bacon to the top.


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

Arnie said:


> FWIsmoker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arnie, lol i feel ya!    I'll be doing the jalapeno myself but some people you can tell them until you're blue in the face that theirs won't be hot their brains will still say it's hot!


----------



## mdboatbum (May 24, 2013)

I seed them and scrape the membrane with a spoon and haven't had many surprises. You could also make up a bunch of pork shots for those who don't like the peppers.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122523/poker-night-pork-shots


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 24, 2013)

I've only made them with Jalapenos but I have seen where others have used Serranos, Hungarian Wax, Poblanos and Cubanelles. Next time I make them I'm going to try some with the Poblanos.


----------



## piaconis (May 24, 2013)

Poblanos and Cubanelles are a good call.

One of my kids doesn't like a lot of heat.  In the past, I've cored a jalapeno, and really worked at chiseling out the membrane where the seeds attach.  Seemed to take a lot of the heat out.

You may also want to consider coring them, and letting them pickle in a vinegar brine overnight.  That should take some heat out of it.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## fwismoker (May 26, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> yummy-snacking-pepper_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used these snacking peppers and they were phenomenal.  Onion and chive cream cheese, KC rub, lil smokies, Mexican cheese and the bacon.    They were a huge hit, Thanks!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

Just remember which are which, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 26, 2013)

Ive used those baby mini bells and they work great.


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

Did you get any q-views of the non-jalaps?  Glad they turned out great!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (May 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Did you get any q-views of the non-jalaps?  Glad they turned out great!
> 
> Kat


No it was a crazy day... i had to do those, smoke a bunch of bbq chicken and 3 racks of ribs so everyone else could enjoy the party.    They are so good that they deserve their own name....I'll name them "sweet buffalo turds" SBT's because they are sweet.. Awesome is all i can say.


----------



## piaconis (May 28, 2013)

Lol..SBT's!  Love it!


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> No it was a crazy day... i had to do those, smoke a bunch of bbq chicken and 3 racks of ribs so everyone else could enjoy the party.    They are so good that they deserve their own name*....I'll name them "sweet buffalo turds" SBT's because they are sweet*.. Awesome is all i can say.


You're onto something!  I like it...

Glad to hear they turned out so good.

Red


----------



## tatuajevi (May 30, 2013)

So I used Anaheim's yesterday for ABTs - a little milder than Japs but are definitely not what any sane person would call mild. Nice kick to them. Here's what I came up with.


----------



## stickyfingers (May 31, 2013)

I doubt kids will do any type of peppers. So, how about some Moinks. meatballs wrapped in bacon smoked with a dab of bbq sauce!


----------



## bigdawg5621 (Sep 17, 2013)

I was looking for something without the heat and I think the SBT and MOINKS will fit the bill for some of my whimpy family members. Great ideas.


----------

